# Winter poodle feet!



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Good day! 

During the friggid Canadian winter months do you keep your poodles feet trimmed close? Or do you let it grow out longer to keep their feet warm? Thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

We don't have it quite as cold and snowy in New Jersey, but I shave my mpoo's feet throughout the winter. I do resort to putting boots on him, and I'm a big Musher's Secret wax user as well. For my guy, it's all about keep ice crystals out of his pads and webbing.:smow:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Switching to salt free snow removal stuff really helps! This is my first poodle winter, but we plan on keeping up with the same foot grooming routine.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We're in the Thompson-Okanagan, so not as cold as Ontario maybe but we kept poodle feet all last winter and Maddy still has them. I decided to grow Indy's out into teddy bear legs for something different, but really I think the key is just keeping them moving when they're outside. My dogs never seemed cold last winter as long as they were zooming around the whole time out there...THIS winter, it snowed today a little but violets were blooming in my flower beds a few days ago! So it's not that cold, but the dogs never seemed cold even last year as long as they were active and then brought in when they got tired.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is ottawa it's cold, wet, snowy, icy. We're on our 2nd winter and we'll continue to keep his paws trim and free of fur. The problem with fur on the foot is that the poodle gets these annoying snowballs. I have muttkluks which he's worn twice for a few minutes outside and I plan to try these rubber bootie things called PAWZ when we run.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

When we were in AK both my toy and mini had shaved feet. They didn't drag in snow/water in the house and did fine without booties until it hit -10f and colder. I merely put booties on them and they had no issues after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

This morning we had snow and freezing rain shortly after. I used the Muttluks booties and he romped in the park for 45 minutes. I don't think his feet would have lasted without something to protect them not only from cold and snowballs betweens his toes, but from scraping from icy snow...last year we had crusty snow and the tops of his toes were bleeding.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Indiana said:


> We're in the Thompson-Okanagan, so not as cold as Ontario maybe but we kept poodle feet all last winter


Hey neighbour!
We are in the Okanagan-Similkameen region and yesterday it was -7 with lots of snow on the ground, Russell has shaved feet. I will keep him shaved all winter, we just keep the walks down to under an hour when it's this cold. If he starts to lift a foot, we head back to the house. I am looking into Musher's Secret though.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Hey neighbour!
> We are in the Okanagan-Similkameen region and yesterday it was -7 with lots of snow on the ground, Russell has shaved feet. I will keep him shaved all winter, we just keep the walks down to under an hour when it's this cold. If he starts to lift a foot, we head back to the house. I am looking into Musher's Secret though.


Hey neighbour! Ya we have snow this morning too,...I was pret-ty careful on our run but it was good. Still snowing! Must eat my words, my little violets are now frozen.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

RunChanter said:


> This morning we had snow and freezing rain shortly after. I used the Muttluks booties and he romped in the park for 45 minutes. I don't think his feet would have lasted without something to protect them not only from cold and snowballs betweens his toes, but from scraping from icy snow...last year we had crusty snow and the tops of his toes were bleeding.


RunChanter may I ask...did you let his feet grow some hair or did you keep them shaved? I ask because I let my spoo grow out some hair and the snow here is very crusty and his paws go thru it. No bleeds here but I was a little worried.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I plan to keep his feet shaved. If you have a FB account, go to Dawn of a New Day which is the groomer salon I used. He has shaven feet plus HOLIDAY toes!! They just posted awhile ago! I can't for the life of me post here. Did one pic and have not had success since then. 
Honestly, his feet will grow some fur because he's doesn't like to have his feet shaved...so there'll will be some. Good luck Cindy.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my Goodness Chanter is GORGEOUS! Wow love the before and ater pics. hard to see its the same dog. Seems like his ears even lengthened. His nails are really cute. Im warming up to trimming mine for the first time now. How much do you think she took off his body hair to make this difference?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

cindyreef said:


> Oh my Goodness Chanter is GORGEOUS! Wow love the before and ater pics. hard to see its the same dog. Seems like his ears even lengthened. His nails are really cute. Im warming up to trimming mine for the first time now. How much do you think she took off his body hair to make this difference?


thanks! Ummm I think she kept him at 1/2 inch? I think he had a lot of length on his legs but his body (I was doing it) was only about an inch except the back of his neck..a real mess and very long. I paid extra to have him brushed out and not shaved bald!


----------

